# 1981 Tyco US-1



## MrMajestical (May 14, 2019)

1981 launched with 6 sets: 3201 Big City Trucking, 3205 Cross County Trucking, 3210 Interstate Trucking, 3215 Long Haul Trucking, 3225 Coast-to-Coast Trucking, and 3235 Road and Rail.
Action stations were the 3410 Crane Pipe Loader, 3415 Log Loading Bulldozer, 3420 Gravel Hopper with Dump Site, 3425 Gravel Terminal, 3430 Freight Terminal, 3435 Airport with Flying Plane, and 3440 Pipe and Log Unloading Yard.
There were 4 trucks available: 3901 Dump Truck - Green, 3902 Dump Truck - Red, 3903 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Red, and 3904 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Orange. There are 6 trailers: 3925 Gravel Trailer - Gravel Supply Company, 3926 Gravel Trailer - Highway Construction Company, 3927 Freight Trailer - P.I.E., 3928 Freight Trailer - Bekins, 3929 Freight Trailer - Smith's Transfer, 3930 Freight Trailer - Navajo.
Six vehicles were avaiable 3951 Pick-up Truck, 3952 Van - Federal Express, 3953 Police Car, 3954 Ambulance, 3955 Airport Taxi, and 3956 Firebird.

In 1982 new sets offered were the 3202 City Hauler Starter Set, 3206 Interstate Delivery Set, 3212 Highway Construction Set, and 3216 Highway Overpass Set. Set numbers 3225 Coast-to-Coast Trucking, and 3235 Road and Rail were carried over from 1981. However, set 3225 was modified to include "Haulers" in the name and included the new 3450 and 3460 accessories. 
There were 4 sets discontinued, 3201 Big City Trucking, 3205 Cross County Trucking, 3210 Interstate Trucking, and 3215 Long Haul Trucking. All 1981 accessories were carried over except the 3420 Gravel Hopper and Dump Bin. New accessories were the 3436 Culvert Pipe Loader, 3450 Crate Loader, 3452 Gravel Unloading Site, 3453 Elevated Gravel Unloader, 3460 Crate Unloader, and 3461 Overhead Gravel Hopper. The terminal track 3761 was redesigned and numbered 3762. This modified the terminal from separate wired controls to a joined and attached unit. The 3717 Lane Changer was dropped. The US-1 building kits debuted, 3781 P.I.E. Freight Terminal, 3782 Mobile Truck Station, and 3783 Howard Johnson's Truck Stop. Vehicles added were the 3909 Kenworth COE - Blue, and 3910 Kenworth COE - Black. Trailers added were the 3931 Flatbed Trailer - Redline, 3932 Flatbed Trailer - Roadway Express, 3940 Tanker Trailer - Shell, 3941 Tanker Trailer - Exxon, 3942 Tanker Trailer - Dupont, and 3943 Tanker Trailer - Borden's.

1983 new sets released were the 3203 Big Hauler, 3204 Army Transport, 3208 Interstate Delivery Set (completely different from 3206), 3209 Motor City, and 3224 Fire Alert! set. Sets 3225 Coast to Coast Haulers Set and 3235 Road and Rail carried over. The 3202 City Hauler Starter Set, 3206 Interstate Delivery Set, 3212 Highway Construction Set, and 3216 Highway Overpass Set were discontinued. Accessories added were 3445 Garage with Switch Track and Storage Yard, 3455 Auto Loader, 3456 Fire Station with Switch Track, and 3465 Auto Unloader. The 3032 was available only in the 3208 Interstate Delivery set. Set 3204 Army Transport contained special 3440, 3460, 3901, 3909, and 3931. Set 3209 Motor City contained a special 3436 and 3440. With the addition of the 3455, 3465 and 3946, a redesigned 3763 was released. However, they were not sold separately. The 3706 9"R 1/8 Circle was discontined. New vehicles released were 3911 Fire Engine, 3912 Dump Truck - Blue, 3913 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Blue/Gold, 3914 Kenworth COE - Orange, and 3957 Jeep - Army. Vehicles 3901 Dump Truck - Green, 3904 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Orange, 3951 Pick-up, 3952 Van - Federal Express, and 3955 Airport Taxi were discontinued. New trailers 3946 Auto Transport w/ 4 Cars and 3948 Freight Trailer - Allied Van Lines joined the line-up. Trailers 3925 Gravel Trailer - Gravel Supply Company, 3927 Freight Trailer - P.I.E., 3928 Freight Trailer - Bekins, 3929 Freight Trailer - Smith's Transfer, 3930 Freight Trailer - Navajo, 3931 Flatbed Trailer - Redline Trucking, 3942 Tank Trailer - Dupont, and 3943 Tank Trailer - Borden's were discontinued.

1984 new sets were 3213 Highway Wrecker, 3217 G.I. Joe Hi-Adventure, 3219 Night Haulers, and 3228 Cross Country Day/Night. Sets 3203 Big Hauler, 3204 Army Transport, 3224 Fire Alert!, and 3225 Coast to Coast Haulers were discontinued. Set 3208 Interstate Delivery carried over with 3209 Motor City and 3235 Road and Rail. New accessories were 3416 Elevated Log Loader, 3444 Highway Wrecker, 3467 Flashing Danger Track, and 3470 Boulder Loading Bulldozer. The 3425 Gravel Truck Terminal, and 3440 Pipe and Log Unloading Yard were discontinued. The 3213 contained the 3031, 3443, and 3444. The 3208 and 3219 sets contained a 3032. A 3030 was included in the 3217. New Overhead Highway Light 3768 was added. Building kits 3781, 3782, and 3783 were discontinued. New vehicles were a blue/yellow lighted dump truck in the 3219, a Troop Transport and Peterbilt Truck Cab in the 3217. Also a 3905 Dump Truck - Orange, 3908 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Yellow, 3918 Wrecker w/ Disabled Car, 3935 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Yellow, 3937 Dump Truck - Red, 3938 Dump Truck - White/Brown and 3939 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Black. Vehicles 3902 Dump Truck - Red, and 3903 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Red were discontinued.

1985 carried over sets 3208 Interstate Delivery, 3209 Motor City, 3217 G.I. Joe High Adventure, 3219 Night Haulers, 3228 Cross Country Day/Night, and 3235 Road and Rail sets.
Only one new set was offered, being the 3211 Stomper High Adventure. Set 3213 Highway Wrecker was dropped. Set 3211 Stomper High Adventure contained a set specific Airport 3434. Vehicles added were 3962 Blazer - R.W.B., 3963 Blazer - Yellow, 3965 Pick-up - Yellow, 3966 Pick-up - Green. Vehicles 3953 Police Car, 3954 Ambulance, 3956 Firebird, 3457 Jeep - Army were discontinued.
1981

This is a breakdown of set contents.

3201 Big City Trucking: 3001, 3010, 3012, 3013 (2), 3014 (6), 3016 (2), 3430, 3440, 3763 (2), 3901, 3903, 3927.

3205 Cross County Trucking: 3001, 3010, 3013 (2), 3014 (6), 3016 (3), 3415, 3430, 3440, 3763 (3), 3901, 3904, 3927.

3210 Interstate Trucking: 3001, 3010, 3011 (2), 3013, 3014 (6), 3016 (4), 9R 1/8 (2), 3410, 3420, 3440, 3763 (4), 3901, 3904, 3925.

3215 Long Haul Trucking: 3001, 3010, 3011 (3), 3012, 3014 (5), 9R 1/8 (2), 3410, 3415, 3420, 3425, 3440, 3763 (6), 3901, 3904, 3925.

3225 Coast-to-Coast Trucking: 3001, 3010, 3011 (2), 3012, 3014 (4), 3016 (8), 9R 1/8 (4), 3410, 3415, 3420, 3430, 3435, 3440, 3901, 3904, 3925, 3927, 3763 (8).

3235 Road Rail: 3001, 3010, 3011 (2) 3012 (2), 3014 (6), 3016 (3), 3017 (2), 3420, 3440, 3763 (3), 3903, 3901, 3925. Train components: 18" radius terminal, 9" straight, 3" straight, (11) 18" radius, 6" straight, (4) 1-1/2 straight. Alco 430 Rock Island, Texaco tank car, caboose, Power Pack, sign and pole set, 50' box car, Hopper car

1982

3202 City Hauler Starter: 3001, 3013 (2), 3014 (6), 3016, 3025, 3440, 3763, 3901, 3903, 3927.

3206 Interstate Delivery: 3001, 3013 (2), 3014 (6), 3016 (3), 3022 (3), 3025, 3440, 3450, 3460, 3763 (3), 3901, 3904, 3931.

3212 Highway Construction: 3001, 3011 (2), 3014 (6), 3016 (5), 3025, 3420, 3425, 3436, 3440, 3763 (5), 3901, 3903, 3925, 

3216 Highway Overpass: 3001, 3011 (2), 3012 (2), 3013, 3014 (6), 3016 (6), 3025, 3415, 3425, 3436, 3440, 3453, 3461, 3763 (6), 3901, 3904, 3925, piers S (2), M (2), L (2).

3225 Coast to Coast Haulers: 3001, 3011 (2), 3012, 3014 (4), 9R 1/8 (4), 3016 (10), 3025, 3415, 3420, 3425, 3430, 3435, 3436, 3440, 3450, 3460, 3763 (10), 3901, 3904, 3925, 3931.

3235 Road Rail: See 1981

1983

3203 Big Hauler: 3001, 3011 (2), 3012, 3014 (4), 3016 (2), 3025, 3440, 3460, 3763 (2), 3901, 3903, 3931

3204 Army Transport: 3001, 3011 (2), 3012, 3014 (4), 3016 (2), 3025, *3440, *3460, *3901, *3909, *3931.

3208 Interstate Delivery: 3001, 3011 (2), 3012, 3014 (4), 3016, 3025, 3032, 3435, 3436, 3763 (3), 3901, 3903, 3927, 

3209 Motor City: 3001, 3011, 3013, 3014 (6), 3016 (4), 3025, *3436, *3440, 3455, 3465, 3763 (3), 3901, 3903, 3946

3224 Fire Alert: 3001, 3011 (2), 3014 (6), 3016 (5), 3025, 3420, 3436, 3440, 3456, 3763 (5), 3901, 3909, 3911, 3925.

3225 Coast to Coast Haulers: See 1982 Set List

3235 Road Rail: See 1981

1984

3208 Interstate Delivery: See 1983

3209 Motor City: See 1983

3213 Highway Wrecker: 3001, 3012 (2), 3014 (4), 3016 (2), 3025, 3031, 3420, 3443-2, 3444, Billboard, 3763 (4), 3918, 3904, 3925.

3217 G.I. Joe Hi-Adventure: 3001, 3012, 3013 (2), 3014 (4), 3016 (2), 3022 (3), 3025, 3030, 3039 (2), 3040, 3475, *3901. *3903, *3931, 7849 (2), 7850 (3), 7947 (1), 7962 (5), playmat, Cobra/Joe Headquarters.

3219 Night Haulers: 3001, 3011, 3012 (3), 3013 (2), 3014 (6), 3016 (2), 3025, 3032, 3416, 3455, 3465, 3467, 3470, 3763 (4), 3768 (2), B/Y dump truck, 3903, 3948, piers S (3), M (2), L (1).

3228 Cross Country Day/Night: 3001, 3012 (4), 3014 (8), 3016 (3), 3025, 3031, 3416, 3440, 3455, 3456, 3465, 3467, 3470, 3763 (7), 3768 (3), B/Y/3901, 3903, 3911, 3946.

3235 Road Rail: See 1981

1985

3208 Interstate Delivery: See 1983

3209 Motor City: See 1983

3211 Stomper High Adventure: 3001, 3012, 3013 (2), 3014 (4), 3016 (2), 3025, 3039 (2), 3040, 3965

3217 G.I. Joe High Adventure See 1984

3219 Night Haulers: See 1984

3228 Cross Country Day/Night: See 1984

3235 Road Rail: See 1981

Three known special retail sets:
S3302Q
3320 Coast to Coast
3336 Empire Set

There are nine basic track sections: 3011/5830 6" Straight, 3012/5829 9" Straight, 3013/5838 15" Straight, 3014/5831 9" Radius 1/4 Circle, 5846 9" Radius 1/8 Circle, 3015 12" Radius 1/8 Circle, 3016 9" Turnout, 3017/5837 9" Rail Crossing, and 3039/5841 9" Lane Changer.
A terminal control track 3010/3025, with power pack 3001.

There are three part numbers used for the track pieces. The 30## number is specific for US-1 track. The 37## number is for US-1 retail packaging. The 58## part number is the Tyco number for non US-1 track.

First generation track items have yellow markings painted onto them. 

The Terminal Track appears in at least three variations. 
The earliest variant (3010) has two separate controls wired into a 9" straight. Speed is controlled by a steering wheel. There is a 2-way switch to reverse power allowing reversing action. 
A variant of this removed the 2-way switch, and instead speed and direction are controlled by moving the wheel from center to the left or to the right.
The third variant (3025) has the controls combined and attached directly to the track. In the case of the 3211 and 3217 sets, it appeared in green color, rather than the usual red.

The 3001 Power Pack initially used 120 VAC 50/60 hz input, and output 6.9 VDC at 2A. Later units operated at 120 VAC 60 Hz and output 7.9 VDC at 2A.


This is US-1 specific numbers for the unique track parts.
3001 Power Pack (6.9V 2A; 7.9V, 2A)
3010 9" Terminal Track (Separated)
3011 6" Straight
3012 9" Straight 
3013 15" Straight
3014 9" Radius 1/4 Circle
3015 12" Radius 1/8 Circle
3016 9" Turnout
3017 9" Rail Crossing 
3018 3456 Base
3025 Terminal Track (Attached)
3030 High Adventure Turnout 
3031 Double Turnout
3032 Double Turnout With Dump Bin 
3034 15" Squeeze Track
3039 9" Lane Changer
3040 Straight Single Lane

There are the Retail Item Numbers:
3700 9" Turnout (1 ea)
3701 9" Straight (2 ea)
3702 6" Straight (2 ea)
3703 15" Straight (2 ea)
3705 9" Radius 1/4 Circle (2 ea)
3706 9" Radius 1/8 Circle (2 ea)
3708 12" Radius 1/8 Circle (2 ea)
3717 9" Lane Changers
3727 9" Rail Crossing (1 ea)
3760 Power Pack
3761 Terminal Track (Seperated)
3762 Terminal Track (Attached)
3763 Overhead Sign (6 ea)
3768 Highway Light

These are the umbrella part numbers relating to all tyco track.

5829 9" Straight
5830 6" Straight
5831 9" Radius 1/4 Circle
5837 9" Road/Rail 
5838 15" Straight 
5841 9" Lane Changer 
5846 9" Radius 1/8 Circle
5872 15" Squeeze Track

And the US-1 cleaning pad.
6487 Rail Cleaning Pad

US-1 Accessories.
3410 Crane Pipe Loader
3415 Log Loading Bulldozer
3416 Elevated Log Loader
3420 Operating Overhead Gravel Hopper, Dump Bin, and Gravel Trailer
3425 Gravel Truck Terminal
3430 Freight Terminal
3434 Stomper Airport
3435 Airport w/ Flying Plane
3436 Culvert Pipe Loader w/ Pipe
Variant 1 Motor City
3440 Pipe and Log Unloading Yard Variant 1 blue Goodyear, Variant 2 Army Fuel Dump
3443 Telephone Booth with Billboard
3444 Highway Wrecker Set with Lighted Wrecker, Tow Car, and Garage
3445 Garage w/ Switch Track & Truck Stop 
3450 Crate Loader w/ 3 Crates & Trailer
3452 Gravel Unloading Site & Trailer
3453 Elevated Gravel Unloader
3455 Auto Loader & Trailer w/ 4 Cars
3456 Fire Station w/ Switch Track & Yard
3460 Crate Unloader w/ 3 Crates & Trailer Variant 1 Fort Dix Ammo Dump
3461 Overhead Gravel Hopper & Trailer
3465 Auto Unloader & Trailer w/ 4 Cars
3467 Flashing Danger Track
3470 Boulder Loading Bulldozer
3475 G.I. Joe Rocket Base with Recon Satellite

Vehicles and trailers.
3901 Dump Truck - Green
3902 Dump Truck - Red
3903 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Red
3904 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Orange
3905 Dump Truck - Orange

3908 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Yellow
3909 Kenworth Cab Over Truck - Blue
3910 Kenworth Cab Over Truck - Black
3911 Mack Fire Engine
3912 Dump Truck - Blue
3913 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Blue/Gold
3914 Kenworth Cab Over Truck - Orange

3918 Wrecker w/ Disabled Car

3061B Coke/Roadway Combo
3925 Gravel Trailer - City Gravel Co.
3926 Gravel Trailer - Highway Construction Company
3927 Freight Trailer - P.I.E.
3928 Freight Trailer - Bekins
3929 Freight Trailer - Smith's Transfer
3930 Freight Trailer - Navajo
3931 Flatbed Trailer - Redline
3932 Flatbed Trailer - Roadway Express
3940 Tank Trailer - Shell
3941 Tank Trailer - Exxon
3942 Tank Trailer - DuPont
3943 Tank Trailer - Borden's
3946 Auto Transport w/ 4 Cars
3948 Freight Trailer - Allied Van Lines

3935 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Yellow
3937 Dump Truck - Red
3938 Dump Truck - White & Brown
3939 Peterbilt Truck Cab - Black

3951 Pick-up Truck
3952 Van - Federal-Express
3953 Police Car
3954 Ambulance
3955 Airport Taxi
3956 Firebird
3957 Jeep - Army

3962 Blazer - R.W.B.
3963 Blazer - Yellow
3965 Pickup - Yellow
3966 Pickup - Green

Blue/Yellow Dump Truck
G.I. Joe Peterbilt
G.I. Joe Troop Carrier
Army Kenworth
Army Dump Truck
G.I. Joe Flatbed
Army Flatbed

And the bulk assortments for retail sales.
1981

3000 Highway Track and Accessories
72 pieces: 24 each 3700, 12 each 3701, 3705, 6 each 3702, 3703, 3 each 3727, 3760, 3761, 3763.

3400 Electric Trucking Action Accessories 
24 pieces: 4 each 3410, 3415, 3420, 3425, 3430, 3440

3990 Assortment US-1 Trucks 
12 pieces: 3 each 3901, 3902, 3903, 3904

3991 Assortment US-1 Vehicles
24 pieces: 4 each 3951, 3952, 3953, 3954, 3955, 3956

3992 Assortment US-1 Trailers
24 pieces: 4 each 3925, 3926, 3927, 3928, 3929, 3930

1982 

3000 Highway Track and Accessories
72 pieces: 6 each 3700, 18 each 3701, 3705, 12 each 3702, 6 each 3703, 3 each 3727, 3760, 3761, 3763

3401 Electric Trucking Action Accessories
36 pieces: 3 each 3410, 3415, 3425, 3430, 3435, 3436, 3440, 3450, 3452, 3453, 3460, 3461

3780 Assortment US-1 Building Kits
12 pieces: 4 each 3781, 3782, 3793

3991 Assortment US-1 Vehicles
24 pieces: 4 each 3951, 3952, 3953, 3954, 3955, 3956

3992 Assortment US-1 Trailers
24 pieces: 4 each 3925, 3926, 3927, 3928, 3929, 3930

3993 Assortment US-1 Trucks 
24 pieces: 4 each 3901, 3902, 3903, 3904, 3909, 3910

3994 Assortment US-1 Trailers
24 pieces: 4 each 3931, 3932, 3940, 3941, 3942, 3943

1983

3001 Highway Track and Accessories
72 pieces: 6 each 3700, 18 each 3701, 3705, 12 each 3702, 9 each 3703, 3 each 3727, 3760, 3762

3404 Electric Trucking Action Accessories
36 pieces: 3 each 3410, 3415, 3430, 3435, 3436, 3450, 3452, 3455, 3456, 3460, 3461, 3465

3780 Assortment US-1 Building Kits
12 pieces: 4 each 3781, 3782, 3793

3989 Assortment US-1 Trucks 
24 pieces: 6 each 3911, 3912, 3913, 3914

3995 Assortment US-1 Trailers
24 pieces: 4 each 3926, 3932, 3940, 3941, 3946, 3948

3996 Assortment US-1 Vehicles
24 pieces: 6 each 3953, 3954, 3956, 3957

1984

3002 Highway Track and Accessories
72 pieces: 6 each 3768, 18 each 3701, 3705, 12 each 3702, 9 each 3703, 3 each 3727, 3760, 3762

3405 Electric Trucking Action Accessories
36 pieces: 3 each 3410, 3416, 3430, 3435, 3444, 3450, 3455, 3456, 3460, 3465, 3467, 3470

3985 Assortment US-1 Trucks 
24 pieces: 4 each 3905, 3908, 3909, 3912, 3913, 3914

3987 Assortment US-1 Lighted Trucks 
24 pieces: 4 each 3911, 3918, 3935, 3937, 3938, 3939

3995 Assortment US-1 Trailers
24 pieces: 4 each 3926, 3932, 3940, 3941, 3946, 3948

3996 Assortment US-1 Vehicles
24 pieces: 6 each 3953, 3954, 3956, 3957

1985

3002 Highway Track and Accessories
72 pieces: 6 each 3768, 18 each 3701, 3705, 12 each 3702, 9 each 3703, 3 each 3727, 3760, 3762

3405 Electric Trucking Action Accessories
36 pieces: 3 each 3410, 3416, 3430, 3435, 3444, 3450, 3455, 3456, 3460, 3465, 3467, 3470

3984 Assortment US-1 Stomper
24 pieces: 6 each 3962, 3963, 3965, 3966

3985 Assortment US-1 Trucks 
24 pieces: 4 each 3905, 3908, 3909, 3912, 3913, 3914

3987 Assortment US-1 Lighted Trucks 
24 pieces: 4 each 3911, 3918, 3935, 3937, 3938, 3939

3995 Assortment US-1 Trailers
24 pieces: 4 each 3926, 3932, 3940, 3941, 3946, 3948


----------



## MrMajestical (May 14, 2019)

In regard to an item being discontinued, it simply means it was dropped from the catalog. However, the item may have still been on shelves for years. Another example is the 3420 Gravel set, which was dropped in 1982 for retail sale, but was still put into sets like the Fire Alert years later. 
Another point is the variations of items.
There are variations found within some items. Most occur in the initial 1981 slot car offerings across their lifespan.
These can be an combination of:
Painted body vs. molded in color body
Green color vs. light green color on the 3901
Steel guide pins vs. brown plastic guide blades
White gears vs. brown gears
Painted mud flaps vs. non painted mud flaps 
Center stop tab in dump bed vs. no tab on the 3901
Black windshield insert vs. no windshield insert
Lighted chassis vs. non lighted chassis
Large roof hole vs. small roof hole for the lighted 3901-3903 (It seemed that instead of having a mold specific for lighted bodies, they just cast a non-lighted body, then drilled the three holes for the insert.)
Round tail gate pin hole vs. oval pin hole
Riveted pickup shoes vs. screw in pickups (most Army Transport Pete's and dump trucks have riveted shoes.)
Black dot on trailer landing leg
Silver chassis vs. grey chassis
Peterbilt logo vs. no logo on dump truck hood sides
Variations in graphics (notably the Exxon tanker and the Allied freight.)
All of the painted bodies and black dot trailers were initial 1981 units. This covers the 3901-3904 trucks and 3925-3930 trailers, as well as the 3951-3956 vehicles.


----------

